# Can you block people on here?



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

I've been on this site for less than 24 hours and I've been insulted and pretty much been called stupid for calling my dog a pit bull. The only reason I even came to this site was because I thought it was a bunch of pit owners talking about their dogs and asking questions. Which is what I did, ask a simple question. Then the freaking pit bull nazi over here saying my dog is a wanna be pit bull. My dog could be the biggest mutt in the world and I'd still love and care for him the same. Didn't know it was a crime to call a gotti bully a pit bull. MY BAD! And I also don't like how you say mainly "thugs" breed them. They are beautiful animals and I love them So I guess my 20 year old white self is a thug, country accent and all.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh damn, yes you can im pretty sure under user control panel. Sorry about that. Just stick around and read up. A lot of good useful information. I am sure you will learn a lot.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

To answer your question, there is an ignore function on the forum. It will not hide the user from you completely nor will it prevent them from viewing and responding to your post, it will merely hide the body of their responses from your view. To enable this function for a particular user you can go to the User Control Panel (User CP): Settings & Options: Edit Ignore List.

Alternately, if you have an issue with a member’s post or comment that you think was out of line or violating forum rules you can always use the report function on the offending post and leave a comment for the forum staff who will review it and take any necessary actions.


----------



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks! &#128522;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

allyssahooker93 said:


> I've been on this site for less than 24 hours and I've been insulted and pretty much been called stupid for calling my dog a pit bull. The only reason I even came to this site was because I thought it was a bunch of pit owners talking about their dogs and asking questions. Which is what I did, ask a simple question. Then the freaking pit bull nazi over here saying my dog is a wanna be pit bull. My dog could be the biggest mutt in the world and I'd still love and care for him the same. Didn't know it was a crime to call a gotti bully a pit bull. MY BAD! And I also don't like how you say mainly "thugs" breed them. They are beautiful animals and I love them So I guess my 20 year old white self is a thug, country accent and all.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well, I assume this was directed at me, so I'll tell you now: I did not insult you. I have simply tried to correct you. My "beef" is with the thousands of newbies out there spreading lies about the "pit bull" and continuing to spread the misinformation, which in turn misleads more and more each year.

Now, as for insult, you told me to "screw off" before I said any of the other things, including "idiot." And idk about everywhere else, but in my area "blues" are peddled by inner city thugs as the "baddest dawgs." (Yes, the idiots talk like that) These pups from these dogs often go for $150-$200 and the bitches are bred each heat cycle from birth to death. Then they end up in a shelter. The peddlers care not for health, or temperament, both of which are hereditary. I saw with my own eyes one guy with a dog, breeding it, and it was allergic to the sun! Died of parvo after last litter. He was arrested for cruelty later, too.

If your dog is a Gotti, then it is a bully. Nothing wrong with that. (Although I'm sure the bully people will want to see the pedigree for you to make that claim). I did my best, and in a polite manner, to explain to you the origins of the true ApBT in a previous post in another thread, but it seems as if you blinded your eyes and covered your ears.

And calling me a nazi is bigger insult than saying your dog is not a "pitbull."

Grow up. Since you don't want to learn, I'll gladly ignore you. Can't add anything to a full cup.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

allyssa,
first.. Ive read the post you made on here, and seen the reaction.

I want you to know that not all of us have a vendetta against calling a "mutt" a pitbull,,
I for one am sorry you have to go through the ridicule of some because of an overwhelming response to the questions that repeat themselves with newcomers every day, every day!!, and some on here cant look past the lack of breed specific knowledge a newbee would have. 

To learn something is different than being scolded by someone trying to educate.

If those folks would take the time to understand the newbee just doesn't know nomenclature and terms surrounding the breeds involved, and try to educate beyond frustration, maybe the HUGE PROBLEM we as pitbull owners face would dwindle when the teachings get passed on through word of mouth and media.

There are in fact big problems with breeding mutts, which while it creates a companion for someone or simply an over population problem in shelters, it also makes you guess at what will be produced.

A pedigree offers a history of family characteristics and traits and keeping those in your line requires research and trial and error.

Wash the words of others off your eyes and fall in with those on here hell bent on teaching new folks the right info up front and not bashing those that love their damn pitbulls.. whatever the genetic makeup.
When we as owners can get back on track with re-teaching others what the media has flooded them with as incorrect info, our dogs might get better..
Until then, purists are going to hate those that own pets and call them pitbulls..

My 3 cents 

Allyssa ,, Welcome to GP


----------



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

Well where I'm from "Pit bulls" are any bully breed. Red nose pit bull, gotti, razorsegde. Since everyone wanted to jump on me for calling my dog a Pitbull I started to read stuff online and all I read was that the term Pitbull is just a nickname for all bully type dogs. So I'm not gonna go out of the way to call him a gotti bully so then I'll have to explain myself even farther when I could just call him a pit bull, because that's what I've grown up around and that's what everyone around me knows them as.








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

HeavyJeep said:


> allyssa,
> first.. Ive read the post you made on here, and seen the reaction.
> 
> I want you to know that not all of us have a vendetta against calling a "mutt" a pitbull,,
> ...


Thank you for talking to me like I'm a human being. Not an idiot.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Allyssa, just to be clear here: for every 1 website on the internet with correct and accurate information about “pit bulls” there are hundreds with false, misleading and otherwise incorrect information about the same thing. The good news is, despite this being a forum full of people and their opinions it is first and foremost a forum focused on education. Just because the people around you and/or on the internet call dogs something doesn’t mean that is what they are. Gotti is one of the foundation dogs of the American Bully breed. A new yet distinct breed of dog with its own registry and newly recognized by the UKC as such. The sooner you can wrap your mind around that fact and accept that your pup is an American Bully and not an APBT the better off you will be. There is even a forum subsection with information on bullies, Bullies 101. Check it out, along with the other sections (and their various stickies).


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

allyssahooker93 said:


> View attachment 42321
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'd get the little guy to the vet, and not try and find an answer online.

I can clearly see the red under the hair on the skin.

How old is he? He doesn't appear 8 weeks, IMO. Judging by the pic.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

Carriana said:


> Gotti is one of the foundation dogs of the American Bully breed. A new yet distinct breed of dog with its own registry and newly recognized by the UKC as such.


Just curious -- in the UKC registration of "bullies" doesn't the OWNER get to pretty much decide if he wants to register as an "American Bully"?


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Carriana said:


> Allyssa, just to be clear here: for every 1 website on the internet with correct and accurate information about "pit bulls" there are hundreds with false, misleading and otherwise incorrect information about the same thing. The good news is, despite this being a forum full of people and their opinions it is first and foremost a forum focused on education. Just because the people around you and/or on the internet call dogs something doesn't mean that is what they are. Gotti is one of the foundation dogs of the American Bully breed. A new yet distinct breed of dog with its own registry and newly recognized by the UKC as such. *The sooner you can wrap your mind around that fact and accept that your pup is an American Bully and not an APBT the better off you will be.* There is even a forum subsection with information on bullies, Bullies 101. Check it out, along with the other sections (and their various stickies).


:goodpost: Why couldn't I say it like that? Because I don't know jack about bullies, other than they are not ApBT's, and they are big and blocky.

"The truth shall set you free."


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Dreamer said:


> Just curious -- in the UKC registration of "bullies" doesn't the OWNER get to pretty much decide if he wants to register as an "American Bully"?


I believe a dog needs to fit into the breed standard still. It's not an arbitrary process.


----------



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

He isn't eight weeks. He just turned 6 weeks today. I'm friends with his mothers owner and day before yesterday she and all his brothers and sisters were attacked by the neighbors dog and didn't make it. So I took him to give him proper care! Giving him formula right now then and probably about to start him on solid food in the next few days. Go ahead and judge me for that too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

And his old owner does have the papers on the father and the mother. Not sure what they are. Not that important to me. All I care about is the health of my "mutt".

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

allyssahooker93 said:


> He isn't eight weeks. He just turned 6 weeks today. I'm friends with his mothers owner and day before yesterday she and all his brothers and sisters were attacked by the neighbors dog and didn't make it. So I took him to give him proper care! Giving him formula right now then and probably about to start him on solid food in the next few days. Go ahead and judge me for that too.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No one is judging you. And if your pup is 6 weeks he's more than ready for solid food. Typically weaning begins around 3-4 weeks of age. I'd ditch the formula and move to solid food asap!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

get meds in the pup, get some raw goat milk if you can find it and feed that as well, start with ground burger meat and milk or a soft puppy food soaked in water or goat milk (don't use cow milk as the fat molecules are much larger)
If you need any other help, other than what the vet offers (please go to a vet) don't hesitate to ask..


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Carriana said:


> No one is judging you. And if your pup is 6 weeks he's more than ready for solid food. Typically weaning begins around 3-4 weeks of age. I'd ditch the formula and move to solid food asap!


 2nd this!! :goodpost:
don't even worry about the formula. he is ready to eat!!


----------



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm actually in school to be a vet tech so I've had experience with puppies. And I've tried solid food once and he wanted nothing to do with it, I'll try again tonight. My main concern was the bumps on his head but I'm just assuming that's dry skin because it just looks like dandruff right now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

wet the food down, he'll start "drinking" and then eating,, if you use goat milk instead of water he will really like it 
The bumps are normal FYI.... don't worry, he will grow up beautiful if you care for him


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

allyssahooker93 said:


> Well where I'm from "Pit bulls" are any bully breed. Red nose pit bull, gotti, razorsegde. Since everyone wanted to jump on me for calling my dog a Pitbull I started to read stuff online and all I read was that the term Pitbull is just a nickname for all bully type dogs. So I'm not gonna go out of the way to call him a gotti bully so then I'll have to explain myself even farther when I could just call him a pit bull, because that's what I've grown up around and that's what everyone around me knows them as.
> View attachment 42321
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Forgive me if I come across crude, but I do need to let you know that terms like red nosed pit bull, Razors Edge and Gotti are not necessarily reference to a particular breed. Let me explain, because in one way those terms do refer to breed, but it is all in how they're used. Gotti and Razors Edge refer to specific bloodlines, which at one time were APBT but have since been used exclusively in the breeding and creation of the American Bully. Red nosed pit bull is not a breed in the respect that red nosed means just that, the dog has a red nose. Red noses are primarily found in the APBT and no other "bully breed" that I'm aware of, unless they're a dual registered dog, meaning they are registered with two different registries as both an APBT and usually an AST(American Staffordshire Terrier).

The media is guilty of lumping many breeds into one single classification, pit bull, and this can be very misleading in many aspects, including the average person with little to no experience with these dogs. Please do not discredit or mislabel your dog by calling it just a pit bull. Its not such a bad thing to say you have a bully breed, or pit bull type dog, especially if you do not have in your possession registration and pedigree to show your dog's family history and lineage. We are only trying to correct the misinformation you've already encountered, although we all have different delivery methods.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bullydog75 (Sep 14, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> Just curious -- in the UKC registration of "bullies" doesn't the OWNER get to pretty much decide if he wants to register as an "American Bully"?


Yes, this is where I think the issue is. Most dogs are registered APBT as they just accepted the AM Bully in 2013. I think there have always been lighter boned and heavier boned APBT out there , so I am not sure that we can really make a choice on what someone wants to call their dog. Further if you pull up pedigrees on these dogs that everyone believes has to be AM bully , you will see most of the pedigree is APBT. Also Gotti has always produced APBT, some breeders in the last 10 years may haave taken the blood and started producing different types of dogs but not all , there are many many breeders that use gotti blood to produce APBT dogs. Just my opinion based on what I know and have researched over the years.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Gottyline is an American Bully bloodline that was started by Richard Barajas out in California. His dog, Notorious Juan Gotty was the foundation dog for the line; however, Gotty himself was an APBT, who was bred by Tony Moore of Greyline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The answer to your question


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

HeavyJeep said:


> The answer to your question


I wrote that years ago. I retract my statement regarding Gottiline being more structurally unsound than Edge.

For every structurally unsound Gottiline dog i see an unsound RE dog. Id rather not generalize Gottiline dogs anymore. It goes to dumbasses with no breeding ethics breeding garbage to garbage.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

allyssahooker93 said:


> I've been on this site for less than 24 hours and I've been insulted and pretty much been called stupid for calling my dog a pit bull. The only reason I even came to this site was because I thought it was a bunch of pit owners talking about their dogs and asking questions. Which is what I did, ask a simple question. Then the freaking pit bull nazi over here saying my dog is a wanna be pit bull. My dog could be the biggest mutt in the world and I'd still love and care for him the same. Didn't know it was a crime to call a gotti bully a pit bull. MY BAD! And I also don't like how you say mainly "thugs" breed them. They are beautiful animals and I love them So I guess my 20 year old white self is a thug, country accent and all.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes I have felt the same way and I have already put them in a blocked list those people are just mentally challenge and don't know how to deal with the situation is like if your dog is a mutt they treat you like trash not everyone but a few pop wipes here do. So do yourself a favor and blocked them like I did.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

verdugo said:


> Yes I have felt the same way and I have already put them in a blocked list those people are just mentally challenge and don't know how to deal with the situation is like if your dog is a mutt they treat you like trash not everyone but a few pop wipes here do. So do yourself a favor and blocked them like I did.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It only blocks people from contacting you via PM they can still see your posts and vice versa.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

verdugo said:


> Yes I have felt the same way and I have already put them in a blocked list those people are just mentally challenge and don't know how to deal with the situation is like if your dog is a mutt they treat you like trash not everyone but a few pop wipes here do. So do yourself a favor and blocked them like I did.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App











My "mutt" is doing a lot better.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Glad to know your pup is doing better. Cute picture!


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

allyssahooker93 said:


> View attachment 42714
> 
> 
> My "mutt" is doing a lot better.
> ...


Thanks for the picture. I really cheer me up!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

